# Coroplast for cage floor?



## Bville (Aug 9, 2013)

Has anyone used Coroplast for a cage floor? Success? Failure? Any other ideas for waterproof and durable?


----------



## Troller (Aug 9, 2013)

Rubber horse stall mat. Costs about 50$ and is heavy but even my giant chewers can't chomp on it. Also folks power wash these so its quite waterproof. Me, I just scrub. Plus its naturally cool and a smidge pliant.


----------



## Bville (Aug 9, 2013)

I have considered the horse stall mat. My only concern with that is that this will be an outdoor cage and if the sun is shining on it, I'm afraid it will get hot because it's black. I guess I'd have to be careful about the sun anyway since I don't want the buns getting overheated. I will probably have it in the shade except for maybe early morning sun in the winter. The mats have a good texture for hopping, which is something I'm not sure Coroplast or vinyl flooring would have. Still deciding so others please weigh in.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 9, 2013)

As long as your rabbit has traction, then really any flooring will do. If the flooring makes the rabbit slip it can cause sore hocks, or other joint problems.


----------



## Tauntz (Aug 9, 2013)

If it is to be outside, you should consider some type of cover/roofing. Not only for sun protection but hawks or other raptors. I was planning on getting the coroplast for my indoor setup but due to various circumstances have yet to check into it myself. Well, that my newbie bunny mom's two cents, hope it helps.


----------



## Bville (Aug 9, 2013)

Tauntz said:


> If it is to be outside, you should consider some type of cover/roofing. Not only for sun protection but hawks or other raptors. I was planning on getting the coroplast for my indoor setup but due to various circumstances have yet to check into it myself. Well, that my newbie bunny mom's two cents, hope it helps.



Yes the cage/hutch will have a roof. I guess I was thinking of the sun when it's low shining through the doors onto the floor. Maybe the roof overhang will prevent that. It's is still in the process of being built. My husband has only done the bottom frame so far so we are still looking at flooring and roofing materials, trying to get what's best for buns.


----------



## degrassi (Aug 9, 2013)

I used coroplast for 9 years without a problem but as Gimpy aged it was too slippery for him and he developed sore hocks and some back problems. Now I use a foam mat, this one http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...roban+Rolled+Foam+Mat,+4+x+8-ft.jsp?locale=en

I cut it and can get 2 4ftx4ft mats. I"d probably go with the horse stall mat but I couldn't find any locally. So this foam mat was the next best thing as its big enough to fit under his whole cage without edges. Before I had tried the puzzle mats but he chewed the edges and I had to take it away.


----------



## PaGal (Aug 9, 2013)

I have an indoor cage made of a coroplast bottom. I cut it 6 inches longer on each side so there is a 6 inch inch wall on each side to help hold in hay,etc. The cage portion itself is an x pen. The buns that are in it now had been on a wire floored cage. They seem fine with the coroplast although it is pretty smooth. They don't slip or slide and they do run and binky in it.

It cost me less than $20 for a 4 foot X 8 foot sheet. It is very easy to clean.

The only issue I have is the one bun does chew it at times so sooner or later I will have to replace it either with another sheet of coroplast or a different material. This bun doesn't chew all of the time but when she gets in the mood she will go crazy chewing for a while.


----------



## majorv (Aug 9, 2013)

Slippery surfaces for a young rabbit can affect their leg development and cause them to be cow hocked or splay legged. Horse stall mats are very durable and have a good surface but typically weigh 100 lbs. Have you looked at shop floor mats? They would also be made of rubber but are lighter in weight, easier to cut and may possibly come in something other than black...just a thought.


----------



## Bville (Aug 9, 2013)

majorv said:


> Slippery surfaces for a young rabbit can affect their leg development and cause them to be cow hocked or splay legged. Horse stall mats are very durable and have a good surface but typically weigh 100 lbs. Have you looked at shop floor mats? They would also be made of rubber but are lighter in weight, easier to cut and may possibly come in something other than black...just a thought.



Tractor Supply has a thinner rubber mat (like the horse stall mats) that I saw online and am considering. It's 1/4 inch thick and comes in a roll you can buy by the foot. I have to go to the store and look at it. 

I'll google shop floor mats too.


----------



## akane (Aug 11, 2013)

I had 1 rabbit do fine with coroplast and 8 eat it to the point the bedding started pouring out. I'd say the odds are against it working well. I've also had one eat those foam mats and in our outdoor stall colony a mini rex just ate through plywood and dug a hole through compacted aglime. We laid plywood down where we didn't have mats to prevent digging and were just replacing it yearly as it molded on the bottom. We are debated paying for more mats or just letting them have a hole. They angled it toward the concrete so they won't be able to dig up and escape. They are just hard to catch.


----------

